# wikipedia: jack dempsey



## oddball (Feb 13, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Dempsey

So, I heard a little about him and how he is supposed to be a great boxer, so I go to look him up on wikipedia... the article needs to be cleaned up, badly. It's the first time I've found this much vulgarity and dis-respectful attitude in an article...

"Death Place: Your mom."
"Dempsey was raised by monkeys."
"lick my left (dunno if I can get away with saying it or not on here)."
"the long (I know I can't say this for sure) licker"
etc. etc.

very annoying trying to find some at least semi-accurate information, only to have its flow repeatedly interrupted by vulgarity...

anyone else run across articles like this?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up - apparently someone vandalized the site.

FWIW, Jack Dempsey, besides being a great boxer and although well past military age, enlisted in the US Coast Guard Reserve during WW2 and fought in the battle of Okinawa.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like someone reverted to a non vandalized version.


----------

